# Pretty Darn Fun (a look at new PDFs)



## Wraith Form

Regarding "Modern Basics: Tools of Terror and Blood"....is this a rehash of the old familiar advice we've seen in every DM's book for Ravenloft, Heroes of Horror, many White Wolf products, Call of Cthulhu, etc.?

Or does it offer something new and fresh?

EDIT

Then again, for $0.99 it's not a bank-breaker.


----------



## callinostros

Wraith Form said:


> Regarding "Modern Basics: Tools of Terror and Blood"....is this a rehash of the old familiar advice we've seen in every DM's book for Ravenloft, Heroes of Horror, many White Wolf products, Call of Cthulhu, etc.?
> 
> Or does it offer something new and fresh?
> 
> EDIT
> 
> Then again, for $0.99 it's not a bank-breaker.




I'll be honest and say I do not know. I only buy a few of the PDFs available and instead point out those that look interesting. However, if someone has taken a look at this one maybe they can let us know if it's worth it. Actually, anytime someone has read a highlighted PDF and wants to comment on it, that would be great!


----------



## Lindeloef

hmm a wing commander rpg and it is free? I loved the games back in the day, but 1100+ sites is a bit daunting.

Thanks once again for your awesome work!


----------



## Shingen

Does anyone know if the WotC older PDFs will ever be available for POD?


----------



## callinostros

Shingen said:


> Does anyone know if the WotC older PDFs will ever be available for POD?




I do not believe they have made any announcements about that yet. However, they have released some older material as reprints (Dungeons of Dread, etc). I suspect they will eventually allow for PoD, but not for a bit.


----------



## Morrus

Depends on the quality and spec of the files. Different PoD places require different specs in terms of DPI, bleed, and so on. Presumably they'd use RPGNow's arrangement with Lightning Source.

If the files are suitable for PoD, it's just a matter if flipping a toggle at RPGNow/DTRPG and choosing a price. The fact that they haven't suggests to me that the files don't match the necessary specs.


----------



## Mike Eagling

Lindeloef said:


> hmm a wing commander rpg and it is free? I loved the games back in the day, but 1100+ sites is a bit daunting.
> 
> Thanks once again for your awesome work!




When I read this page the other day I somehow totally missed that it's free!

I'm not sure I'll ever use it as-is (which is probably why I missed the price; I doubt I'd buy it, so glossed over it) but as an ideas resource it's a bargain 

I second [MENTION=94712]Lindeloef[/MENTION]'s praise for the page, thanks


----------

